# Probleme bei Compilierung



## daglos28 (26. Okt 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich benutze XDEV 3 und versuche eine Projeckt zu compilieren.
Leider habe ich es nicht geschafft.
ich kann daten bank datei nicht öffnen.
die Fehlermeldung lautet:*
xdev.platform.plugins.pluginnotfoundexception:missing plugin:awaew_h2_jdbc*
wenn jemand weisst wie man es löst,  BITTE melden.

viele Grüße,
daglos


----------



## Androbin (17. Nov 2015)

Ich weiß zwar nichts über dein Problem, aber hier hat jemand offenbar ein ähnliches:
http://cms.xdev-software.de/showthr...6f3a83ed1ad496b3&p=13142&viewfull=1#post13142


----------

